

How Big Formula bought the China baby formula market.  - teawithcarl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/08/us-china-milkpowder-specialreport-idUSBRE9A700820131108

======
bayesianhorse
Over quite some time Chinese mothers avoided Chinese formula.

Surprisingly though, milk powder might have been the single safest food
product on the Chinese market. Why? Well, the authorities don't want to get
caught with their pants down again, and there were death sentences related to
the melamin poisoning....

